# How To Apply Tape, as seen in a DIY book.



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I must have been for putting my tape on wrong for the last 7 years!


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Checkers said:


> I must have been for putting my tape on wrong for the last 7 years!


don't you like the crease sticking out checkers :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> don't you like the crease sticking out checkers :whistling2:


first thing I noticed is that LOL


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> first thing I noticed is that LOL


:thumbup:Funny how people think your nuts when you tell them there is a front and back to paper tape!!!!!:yes:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I never applied tape before.................

This pic looks like this guys going to be there all day finishing one room..


JS


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

I love DIY books like that. A HO will buy it and try it. Take them 40 hours to finish a room and still look like crap. Thats when they call the drywall master. 

Don't forget stiff mud straight out of the box is best  and cause you don't have a texture machine, don't forget the spray cans!


----------



## Ingleside (Jul 8, 2011)

*Ho's LOL*

I actually had a homeowner with their book stand back and pester me about how i should tape. Kinda looked like the example above. Ya those plastic knives from the dollar store are great. So is their spackle, paint brushes etc. People don't realize trades are called trades for a reason!:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Ingleside said:


> I actually had a homeowner with their book stand back and pester me about how i should tape. Kinda looked like the example above. Ya those plastic knives from the dollar store are great. So is their spackle, paint brushes etc. People don't realize trades are called trades for a reason!:blink:


LOL:thumbup:

I was going to start a thread once,,,,called,"What do you buy from the Dollar store"

But, I thought everyone one would just say duct tape and WD-40 so......


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Ingleside said:


> I actually had a homeowner with their book stand back and pester me about how i should tape. Kinda looked like the example above. Ya those plastic knives from the dollar store are great. So is their spackle, paint brushes etc. People don't realize trades are called trades for a reason!:blink:


sweet work Ingleside,, great work ,, not low ball [ I love that! ] 
PROS like you will stay busy ,,and weed out the FBN!


----------

